# My laxatives won't work early in the morning



## stressedmess (Jul 11, 2012)

Hi guys! So I start college in a few weeks and I have to wake up at 7 in the morning to make it to class on time (I'm a commuter). My problem is that I take a laxative at night time and I wake up in the morning and completely empty my bowels. That way I feel perfectly fine for the rest of the day (as long as i stay on my diet). However, laxatives don't seem to work for me that early in the morning (7 am). I've tried every kind, magnesium oxide, miralax, MOM, senna, prunes, anything! They all work perfectly if I wake up at like 10 am. I was wondering for those of you who wake up early in the morning and take laxatives at night, what do you do to make sure your laxative works early in the morning? Do you take something a long with the laxative?

I've also tried all different types of laxatives at different times of the day to see if that would help me go earlier in the morning. But no matter what time I take it at night it will have no effect on what time I go in the morning.


----------



## jdinvirginia (Jul 13, 2013)

Stressedmess,

I have moderate fecal incontinence due to chronic severe constipation causing overflow diarrhea, plus a defecation disorder.

My body clock seems to work much like yours and, left to itself, likes 9:30 to 10:00 am for the morning bowel movement. It does not like being forced into action early in the morning.

In my case, the solution was daily morning enemas, approved by my primary care doctor plus two gastroenterologists. These are traditional bag enemas with a soapsuds solution followed by a saline rinse.

The advantage of the enemas is that they provide me with immediate and predictable results and usually leave me with a safe zone free of accidents of about 12 hours, usually more. I choose the time and place for the enema. The enemas gave me back a reasonable degree of control over my problem.

I also wear a taped diaper, just in case, but, I am pleased to say, normally do not use it. The diaper is my safety net and emotional security blanket.

If you are interested in this option you should discuss it with your physician.

Best wishes and good luck in college,

--JD


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

i take both stimulant laxatives (dulcolax) and milk of magnesia. all stimulants take about 12 hours or so to work on me. so i take dulcolax around 5:15 pm so it'll work around 6-8 am. i also take 3 tbl milk of magnesia every night but i take that at bedtime since it makes me feel bloated and sick if i take earlier--i don't notice this side effect when i'm sleeping. (also--a tip-don't take dulcolax and milk of mag at the same time--that causes cramping. it says this on the dulcolax box)

but it sounds like you've already tried taking them earlier so maybe this advice won't help you...sorry.

also right after i get up i eat a decent breakfast and drink coffee. and that's what really gets the laxatives going. especially the coffee. if i don't eat breakfast and especially don't drink coffee they don't work as well..

have you tried using a glycerin suppository to kind of jump start things for you?

good luck. hope you can find something to help.


----------



## stressedmess (Jul 11, 2012)

thank you both for your replies! it's nice to know I have some options to try before school starts. I'm really happy enemas have helped you so much! I've read about enemas in the forums before but never tried them myself. I want to talk to my doctor before trying anything new but I definitely want to give them a shot! That's something I'm going to consider as soon as my doctor approves.

Annie, the earliest I've taken my laxatives is 7 pm. Just because if I take them at 5 30 I'm going to eat dinner right after and I don't know if a full meal will mix very well with the laxative. But since you suggested it and it works for you, I'm going to try taking it at 5 30 and just see how it goes. Also, I do use suppositories everyday and I love them. Helps me get that "completed" feeling after using the bathroom. Sadly they don't help if i try to force myself to go early in the morning, I only go a little with those.

Thank you again for the advice!


----------



## DbabyWallace (May 31, 2013)

I feel your pain! Oh gosh honey, I know the anxiety of not being able to "go," knowing that it will cause you so much more pain later in the day! Bless your heart! You seem to have a very level head on your shoulders though. Good for you. Keep your chin up!

I'm going to be a junior in college.. I have severe IBS-C and chronic fatigue. I was on heavy heavy laxatives for about 3 years, but they gradually became less potent as my body no longer responded to the stimulants. I had to keep increasing the dosage to try to get the desired effect; my local GI specialist told me to keep taking them. They saw no problem with taking laxatives long term. Well, I went to the GI unit at the Cleveland Clinic and they said they would have to remove my intestines if I continued to take laxatives. The laxatives were eliminating all elasticity of my colon and all peristaltic capability. It was was such a scary feeling because it's wasn't like I WANTED to be on them anyways! I ended up trying this newer medication called Linzess. I take 290 mcg every morning right when I wake up. You are supposed to wait about 30 minutes before eating, but if you eat right when you take it, you get diarrhea. And after struggling with constipation for so many years, this is what I want! haha So I slowly weaned off laxatives while using Linzess to aid in the BMs... It took about 6 months to become completely laxative free (I would take a little less laxative each month to wean off). My fatigue got so much better. They say Milk of Magnesia and Miralax are not bad for you. BUT OMG, I felt nauseous every morning and was so exhausted I couldn't funtion. I am off all laxatives now, and Linzess is perfect because as long as I manage my stress, I typically have decent bowel movements.

I would give your body time to adjust to this new school schedule. Do whatever you can to keep your stress levels low. It plays such a crucial part in the BMs. I would think your body would adjust to your new time schedule within a week. Please look into some possible medications besides laxatives! I prefer the "natural" route, but IBS is so painful... Whatever I can get is good for me! haha Ask your doctor about Linzess. It might be so helpful for you!! Look up reviews online! There are very very few side effects if any. I don't have any problem whatsoever taking the medication.

Also, enemas always have left me feeling so, so bloated and in pain. I don't recommend these, but if you want to try them, you can always see how your body will respond. Coffee Enemas are said to be very good as well. They are supposed to detoxify your system and give you a good clean out. Didn't ever work for me (coffee reminds me of poop now) haha, but it might for you! Suppositories are also an option as mentioned above.. But once again, I haven't found these beneficial at ALL. The most common places for constipation are in your cecum (the start of your large intestine) and in your rectum. Look down at your body. To your right by your right hip bone is your cecum. If you tend to feel a mass here, this is probably where you struggle with constipation most. Suppositories only help with the poop sitting in your rectum.

If you ever have any questions, please message me! I have had so many tests, procedures, and tried so many different herbal supplements and what not to help with the IBS. I think it's awesome you are still going to college and working hard. I know it is so discouraging when you feel so bad and have so much on your plate. You are not alone! God Bless!


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

stresssedmess---i know--i was leery of taking laxatives before dinner too. i eat at 6 pm. actually i take dulcolax between 5:15 and 5:30--if 15 minutes makes a difference--lol...

anyway--i've been following this schudule for about 5 years and it's worked ok for me. good luck. hope it works for you!

also--about suppositories. besides the gylcerin ones, there are also the dulcolax suppositories which have 10 mg bisacodyl--the laxative ingredient in dulcolax--in them. these work really well--and quickly-- at producing a bm in most people since, unlike the glycerin ones, they contain a simulant laxative. i take one of those when both my regular laxatives and the glycerin ones fail to work. kind of a last resort since enemas don't work at all for me. i don't know about taking the dulcolax supps every day though. might want to check that out with your doc first. i have colonic inertia and pfd and both my gastros have told me to "take what i need to go" .i get impacted very easily.

good luck!


----------



## neednewguts (Aug 20, 2013)

I also started taking lizness and I can say I'm loving this stuff. I toke those stupid laxatives for so many years that my body thought they were candy and I was having to take several a day for them to work. And after a while I never knew when they would kick in. With the lizness I'm like clockwork now! I have to leave my house at 9 am to get to work so I take the lizness with water about 730 and at 8 or 830 I'm going. No more cramps or nausea or sweating to death sitting on the toilet. As far as the enemas I did those too and you need to be very careful. I won't get into gory details but those are definitely last resort because of the damage they can do if done wrong. Good luck.


----------

